# Ladies, what about varicose veins?



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I was reading the thread under aching feet and thought it would be better to start a new topic on these nasty little veins that are starting to show up on my legs. Right now all I have are spider veins but it is getting worse, and it doesn't help that my legs are as pale as a fish's belly. I do try and put my feet up when I get home from work, but you know how that gets when dinner needs to be started, laundry and errands need to be finished. I have been using knee high support socks(panty hose is not happening, specially in a very hot kitchen!)and it seems to help keep my legs from aching. 
Any of you dealing with this problem?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I exercise all the time, and I get them anyway. I can't imagine what they'd look like if I didn't exercise. On the bright side, there is a saline treatment that's supposedly very effective, but it's expensive, and they could recur.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Aside from running around the kitchen I work out and go walking on a regular basis, but I'm telling you, these veins keep on popping out. And what scares me is that I'm not even 30 yet...I can live with the spider veins but not the bigger veins that are starting to pop out.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hum, I fit right in with the pale, thin skinned crowd (I think a couple of us are from Jewish decent also?). 

I did have the saline treatments about 9 years ago. For each small vein the doctor closes off, you get two shots in that exact spot (feels like a bee sting). A very small patch of veins might need a dozen or more injections. It was around $400.00 for two visits of treatments. I just have spider veins and two visits wasen't enough to eliminate all of them (not even close). 
If you have large varicose veins it's very much worth the money for you to have this proceedure...you'll get the most dramatic results.

As far as leg cramps I used to get them when I was younger alllll the time. I'm now approaching 40 and I can't even remember the last time I had them. Did you ask your doctor about them? I thought someone once told me a certain vitamen helped with musle cramps????


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, I'm Jewish and fair-skinned. I think it's pretty common in Jewish women.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Leg cramps, argghhh! I used to get them all the time. Then I found out I had high blood pressure. Once I got medication for that, I stopped having leg cramps. Leg and foot pain, yes, but Doc Martens have sort of stopped that too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have spider veins, too. I am currently working retail during a hiatus from my teaching job, and my feet and legs are achier and more sore than I can remember. But even before this year, I have been experiencing rip-off-the-leg muscle spasms on the front of my thighs (quadriceps muscles). I also get charlie horses in my calves. My doctor prescribed 260 mg. quinine tablets, and while I was taking them, they helped; I didn't get the agonizing spasms. I quit taking them and didn't have any for a few years; but the other night, WHAM! Incidentally, I'm also Jewish, but I don't think I've heard of any links to varicose veins (just breast cancer, colon cancer, Tay-Sachs disease......  ).

[ March 26, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Hello all
How about letting leg hair grow?
Could constant leg care, be it shaving or leg treatments be in effect irritating the skin?
Just an of the wall idea.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I used to get Charlie horses in my calves, but that stopped and they began to occur in my feet. I didn't even know that was possible. I was always jumping out of bed and trying to walk them out. My inserts stopped them.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

bdwilliams,

I don't think shaving is the culprit. Most spider veins occur above the knee, whereas, most women shave below the knee.


----------

